# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

[I figured I'd use this as home pc]

So I got my hands on this pc only to find it had (I removed it via format)
vista. So I figured I'd just install xp pro on it.. nope! Ran into the infamous
bsod error so I checked the cpu, ram, cables, etc an formatted a few more
times. Still the issue persisted so I went off hunting a sata driver on google
which from there led me into several places with several sata drivers made
by Nvidia? (I wondered about this) so I tried them all via floppy (as cd methods
fail me constantly due to my broken cd/dvd drive).

Many attempts later an many rerun google searches I gave up an decided that
I'd just make a thread here an hope for the best. Perhaps someone has the
sata driver (or url) I need stashed away. I can only hope.

(Forgot to mention the bios has no "driver" section to change to "auto sata"
as some might quickly attempt to lead me into as a resolve).

Problem: BSOD error due to missing sata driver for Acer Aspire x3200 Desktop
that had vista previously.

Resolve: Unknown. (I'll edit this post later for future google searchers).


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-acer-aspire-x3200-314956.html


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

I've seen that thread.. its for cd's not floppy.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Cd's-floppy; not the point.

The Nvidia drivers there worked. It appears the Nvidia SATARAID Driver (v10.3.0.42) WHQL is bundled, so making the CD may be the only alternative.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Perhaps I misread then, doubt it as I think I've already tried those.. I'll have another go
at it again soon as I find that package.


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

nvidia packages 15.24 & 15.26 sata-ide or raid drivers
fail to be seen/used on floppy, cd is not an option atm. Anything else?


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Anyone?


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Tried the cd route on another pc.. cd keeps burning blanks and no not "erase" burning and coming up blank still.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Hi,
The driver you need for a floppy install is part of the Nvidia Chipset driver
Download the Nvidia Chipset driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html
(from the link *CCT* posted)

Once downloaded *EXTRACT* the file to a folder
Inside this folder you will see many sub folders.
*Open* the *IDE* Folder
*Open* the *XP* Folder
The one you need is the SATA_IDE folder
Open this folder and transfer the *contents* of this folder (*NOT* the folder) to your floppy disc.

You need to press *F6* during the intial *XP* setup when prompted and then insert the floppy disc into the drive.

I am assuming this floppy drive is an IDE drive and *NOT* USB

Once XP is installed you will need to GO BACK to the original folder you downloaded to install the rest of the drivers within the folder

Bill


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

No it was a usb drive, I thought that was pretty standard by now that most pc's
(especially vista pc's) required an external usb floppy drive for this sort of thing.. oh well nvm.

Unless you have said USB floppy drive for this problem then you should prolly tack
it on to the original "solved" thread an link this one to it for future google searchers.

Why? because I got ahold of a 3rd pc with another burner an managed to get windows
install running.. however atm it's formatting the drives I'd already perfectly partitioned
for it (which screwed up all the files I'd initially transferred over) because it couldn't
recognize C:\ an then for w/e reason made F:\ into C:\ thus screwing up my
entire process. (Yes off a cd ^ )

I'll post my success/failure later. Also it'd be nice to know why the hell I can't just
edit my posts as the edit button is removed entirely but I suppose that's another issue.

BBL.

Edit: Seems I was wrong about the edit but why only ONE edit? >.> that blows..


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

"The administrator has specified that you can only edit messages for 30 minutes after you have posted. This limit has expired, so you must contact the administrator to make alterations on your message."

Just hmm.. ok @ that.. ^

Anyways.. got windows running.. I really didn't want to have to go thru the entire
making a "custom windows cd" process but I suppose it couldn't be avoided any further.

(Note my cd burner is dead an has been so for quite some time.. wasn't looking forward
to this process due to it.. luckily I was able to use another one.. an then another one.)

Now to hunt down drivers.. yay >.>


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

HI,
Glad to hear you have XP installed.

The issue with a Floppy USB is some computers can boot from USB devices and some can not. Even if it can boot from USB, XP may not detect the USB Floppy during the install (it depends on the make and model of the USB Floppy Device). Slipstreaming a "custom" XP CD is now the 'standard' (due to the reason above), especially when downgrading from Vista to XP. Vista does not need the Sata driver to install (already has it in most cases), but most XP installs do. Your particular board has a floppy drive IDE connection on the board. In most cases if it has a IDE connection, your best bet is to use it.

As far as the drivers, let me know what errors you have in the Device Manager.
Also please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tap
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.
Do this for each error.

Bill


----------



## Corzama (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

I'd ran all the drivers I found last nite, everything appears to be working. I'm going to guess
your request is under the impression I don't know how to find drivers? =p if so thats ok.

I normally can find drivers myself, although once in awhile I have a hard time finding the
rarer ones (cough panasonic tough book's along time ago & this sata one) =)

It'd prolly do well to ensure the latest drivers are installed on this pc but then again
sometimes latest doesn't always = compatible so.. meh.. I guess I'll just upgrade them
as I feel necessary.

Thanks meantime, I'll hear out any further suggestions if you have e'm.

PS: I've become more adapted to the custom xp cd creation process, hopefully it's use
will prevent me from coming to forums in the future ^.^ who knows.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200 (Desktop) - Sata Driver Issues*

Glad to hear you have sorted it out.
Hope my info was helpful.
Down the road, if you need to find a driver (PCI) this may help you:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html
Bill


----------

